# Borax Traps



## Reese (Jun 21, 2012)

We're having an ant issue as the summer sets in. Will Borax kill chickens?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Borax is a poison, I would not lay it where they could possibly try for a taste.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Yea I would not suggest putting any poison near the coop esp. where they graze.


----------



## JackAubrey (Jun 21, 2012)

Borax is a stomach poison. Sprinkle diatomaceous earth in the coop. It will work in the yard, until it gets wet( rain, sprinkler, dew.) On ant mounds I have found worrying them to death works.I cut the bottom off a 5 gallon bucket. Place the bucket over the ant mound, kinda wiggle it firmly into the soil, then fill the bucket with water. It slowly soaks into the soil/mound drowning the ants. A variation is to sprinkle D.E. on the mound then turn a 5 gallon bucket upside down over the mound. It keeps the D.E. dry, the ants are forced to walk through it. A brick on top prevents the wind from dislodging the bucket. JA


----------

